# For those of you using Panko



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Which Panko is best and any recipe ideas for fish?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm not sure which brand I use. They all seem the same. I like to take a couple fresh trout fillets, season with slap yo momma, roll in panko and bake. Simple and delicious.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like the Kikkoman brand.
Put fillets in eggs and milk(opt.) cover with crumbs and sautÃ© in olive oil and butter.


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

flour, egg whites,planko and salt and pepper.
I use trout filets just make sure your fish is pat dry.
drag filets through flour then egg whites and then planko I like to push the planko into the filets. 
Use canola oil when pan searing I hear that olive oil is not for searing with.
We have topped this of with avocados and hot sauce but I prefer soy with rooster sauce.Next time I will try with some wasabi. Enjoy.


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are a couple of things I do with panko. No eggs or milk needed. 

COOKING WITH PANKO

This is a method â€“ not a recipe. The amounts are approximate and vary with the number of portions.


BAKED FISH FILLETS

INGREDIENTS:
Chopped green onions (1-2 bunches, including tops)
Chopped garlic (2-3 cloves/to taste)
Olive Oil
Panko (Japanese Bread Flakes)

Saute onions and garlic in olive oil just until wilted
REMOVE FROM HEAT 
Add Panko (approx. one cup for two fillets), and toss until coated with the oil (If itâ€™s too dry, add more oil. If too moist, add more Panko)
Place fillets (flounder, red snapper, speckled trout) on a broiler pan. Cover with a thin coat of Hellmanâ€™s mayonnaise
Shake on your favorite seasoning (Tonyâ€™s, Chef Paulâ€™s, Louisiana Creole)
Cover with the onion/garlic/panko mix
Place in pre-heated 350Â° oven for about 20 min.
Finish under broiler for 2-3 min. (donâ€™t burn it!)
Serve with any steamed vegetable, salad & adult beverages
ENJOY!!


FRIED FISH
(no egg wash needed)

Keep fish in ice water prior to frying
Prepare one pan with seasoned flour & one pan with Panko
Dredge wet fish pieces in seasoned flour
Drag fish pieces back thru ice water, forming a paste
Coat fish pieces with Panko by pressing the pieces into the Panko
Fry in 365Â°oil until golden (3-4 min.)
YUM!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Instead of Panko, tried plain old crushed Kellogs Cornflakes (NOT Frosted Flakes with sugar coating). Hit them with a pulse in a blender or food processer to grind them up if you want, but only a very short burst. They add great flavor when used with flour and egg dip.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The one in the international isle that says " Panko" orange colored bag


----------

